# Mail on a box failure : Autosys



## hidnana

I need to send invoke a script that sends out a mail, whenever a box fails (i.e., one or more of the jobs in the box fail). The key point is that this job should start on failure of box, but it should be able to find out the jobs in the box that have failed and pass them to the script. 

Please let me know if there's a way. 
Also is there a way, other than installing notification agent and using mailing shell script to send out a mail from autosys on any failure ? 

Thanks
anand


----------

